# Die zwei Päpste: Filmkritik zum Netflix-Biopic



## System (4. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die zwei Päpste: Filmkritik zum Netflix-Biopic* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die zwei Päpste: Filmkritik zum Netflix-Biopic*


----------



## Frullo (5. Dezember 2019)

Klingt grossartig! Ist für den Konsum (via Netflix) vorgemerkt!  Danke!


----------

